
Show HN: Linux performance monitoring just got a lot easier - pkrtsd
http://london.netdata.rocks/
======
dozzie
> Linux performance monitoring just got a lot easier

It didn't. It's as troublesome as it was before, even though your tool has
slicky graphs.

